# Considering Kubuntu 9.04 64-bit - anything I should know?



## Error 404 (Jun 28, 2009)

I've thought about it, and I think I'm ready to try Linux again. I used to use it on my laptop and liked it a lot, but my laptop was a POS slow old thing, not doing Linux any justice. I also use it with my media centre PC (which doesn't get much use), and it worked nicely on that.
So I'm thinking Kubuntu would be nice, since it looks like Windows 7, and I think the 64 bit version would be appropriate.
Is there any issues with drivers or certain hardware or programs running on 64 bit linux? I don't want to download 700 MB just to have it botch out on my comp and not run what I want it to...


----------



## Dark_Webster (Jun 28, 2009)

I've heard that the KDE version of Ubuntu isn't so good as other distros because it has many crashes but I haven't tried it myself...


----------

